# C# MessageBox !!!



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to learn C Sharp and I'm facing a little problem right now. I don't know how to display a MessageBox with an option the user to type in it (like alert in javascript or COUT in c++). Is it possible this in C sharp.
Thanks in advannce


----------



## gdi1942 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey McAvelli, glad to hear your gonna try C# good for you!

Unfortunatly there is no such thing as a simple call to show and Input Box, such as Java's showInputDialog method. You will have to build your own dialog from scratch or find one from the net that does what your looking for.

A better place to start, if you could, is with the command line, since there is a Console.ReadLine()


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank You for the answer. Wierd they hadn't implement this on Messagebox.Show, it has quite a lot of options.


----------



## gdi1942 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think microsoft believes that if your going to ask for user input, your going to have more than one simple text box. It doesn't really synergize with the way microsoft applications are designed.


----------

